# Olive Eggers



## MaransGuy

I was wondering if anyone new a pure blooded chicken breed that layed an olive colored egg. And if not, a mix that lays an olive colored egg that does good in the heat, clean legged, and has a single comb. Thanks! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LittleWings

I don't think anyone has gotten OE to breed true. 

My OE are Ameraucana over Black and Blue Copper Marans. I have one Black hen and one Blue hen. They are both clean legged, pea comed and do just fine here in Houston. I have only gotten two eggs from the Black hen and none from the Blue hen yet so I'm not positive she will lay olive or green or what.

The single comb is going to hard to do. MOST OE that hatch out with straight combs do not carry the blue egg gene. Pea combs and the blue egg gene are closely related. They have to have both the blue and Brown egg genes.


----------



## MaransGuy

Thanks for the input!


----------



## ladycat

I'm going to put one of my Marans roos with some of my easter eggers and hatch a few.


----------



## MaransGuy

I thought that if I crossed a Penedesenca with a Cream Legbar then it would sorta be the same, wouldn't it?


----------



## ladycat

MaransGuy said:


> I thought that if I crossed a Penedesenca with a Cream Legbar then it would sorta be the same, wouldn't it?


Do Cream Legbars lay blue/green eggs?


----------



## MaransGuy

They lay sky blue eggs.  Love them. They are a lighter breed that is single combed and that is clean legged.


----------



## ladycat

MaransGuy said:


> They lay sky blue eggs.  Love them. They are a lighter breed that is single combed and that is clean legged.


Then that would work.

Blue + brown = olive

Blue + DARK brown = dark olive


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> I thought that if I crossed a Penedesenca with a Cream Legbar then it would sorta be the same, wouldn't it?


That should give you the straight comb, clean legged OE you 
are looking for. 
All of the combs will be straight. 
You won't be able to tell if they got the blue egg gene until they lay?

With pea combed blue egg layers, you can pretty much tell if they are going to lay olive by the comb when they are chicks.

Those would be good looling OE I bet.


----------



## MaransGuy

I hope so. Both breeds are about the size of an Leghorn. They'll probably do really good in the heat. I don't have either of the breeds though. I might have the Cream Legbars in Jan. though. I looked for Penedesencas for a while, but I couldn't find any that was in my price range and that layed the dark egg.


----------



## MaransGuy

ladycat said:


> Then that would work.
> 
> Blue + brown = olive
> 
> Blue + DARK brown = dark olive


So you're saying that say If had a RIR and I crossed in with a Cream Legbar then I would still have olive eggs even though the RIR didn't carry the dark egg gene?


----------



## ladycat

MaransGuy said:


> So you're saying that say If had a RIR and I crossed in with a Cream Legbar then I would still have olive eggs even though the RIR didn't carry the dark egg gene?


Yes. They just won't be as dark as if you crossed with a dark egg layer, but they'll still be olive.


----------



## LittleWings

MaransGuy said:


> So you're saying that say If had a RIR and I crossed in with a Cream Legbar then I would still have olive eggs even though the RIR didn't carry the dark egg gene?


It would probably be more green than olive.


----------



## ladycat

LittleWings said:


> It would probably be more green than olive.


Dark greenish / Light olivish (is that a word?).

I've had bunches of them over the years.


----------



## LittleWings

ladycat said:


> Dark greenish / Light olivish (is that a word?).
> 
> I've had bunches of them over the years.


If it's wasn't a word, it is now. Lol


----------



## MaransGuy

Thanks y'all! You've been a great help.


----------



## kessy09

I plan to cross my olive egger hen to my crested Cream Legbar roo. Aiming for a spearmint or avocado colored egg from their offspring. My cream Legbars lay a very vibrant blue egg and the olive egger is a BCM x Ameracauna (she lays a dark olive egg).


----------



## MaransGuy

Let me know how it turns out.  Also, do you sell Cream Legbars? (jw)


----------



## kessy09

MaransGuy said:


> Let me know how it turns out.  Also, do you sell Cream Legbars? (jw)


Yes, I do sell them, either as 1-7 day olds or as hatching eggs. They're Greenfire birds that were imported to a friend of mine (we're in Canada) and I took them over earlier this summer (she wasn't a fan of them, too skittish). I'm enjoying them a lot and just hatched out a few females I got from a breeder in Ontario.


----------



## MaransGuy

Good for you.  If you don't mind keep me posted on how the cross turns out. Also, feel free to post pics of your grown birds you're crossing and of the chicks that come out.


----------



## LittleWings

I hatched my first 2nd generation OE last night. I bred my OEs back to a BCM for darker olive hopefully. I also hatched 6 more F1 OEs that are Ameraucana and BCM. 3 black and 3 blue.


----------



## Olof

You ship hatching eggs? I want a BCM and a true olive Egger.


----------



## LittleWings

Yes I do, but right now all I have is Olive Egger and Ameraucana eggs. I don't have any BCM.


----------



## MaransGuy

LittleWings said:


> I hatched my first 2nd generation OE last night. I bred my OEs back to a BCM for darker olive hopefully. I also hatched 6 more F1 OEs that are Ameraucana and BCM. 3 black and 3 blue.


X job! Post plenty of pics! If you want you can post pics of the parents too.


----------

